# Otis on the farm *pics*



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

We went to my sister in laws last weekend for what we had hoped would be a great weekend, unfortunately it wasn't all that great. She has 2 great Danes,Titan and Zena. Titan wanted to eat Otis and my daughter both -so it made our weekend quite stressful. So, needless to say we didn't spend too much time outside. So, here are a few pictures that I did get to take while we were there. Unfortunate we weren't able to be outside all that much, she has 17 acres all fenced in and has a pond, which we did not go to **mad** 

It's a 3 1/2 hour drive- they both did very well









Before the stress really began:









Chillin- it was SOOO hot!!









He found the birds- he cried when they chirped!! 









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's as close as he got to the Goats









And his first time seeing the chickens









Does he look HOT???









He was being a snot and wouldn't kiss me- turned his head!! *brat*









*more*


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Loved this one- 









Checking things out









Here's Titan the Terrible- I have never disliked a dog- EVER until him









Trying to find some shade


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Poor guy... had a hard time, huh? So Titan wanted to eat bith Otis and sissy? Geeez. How old are those two Danes? 3 and a half hours drive to just get stressed out... Sorry to hear that. Hope you all enjoy some roadtrip next time around...

Otis looks good as always though. 

-n


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that your visit was not pleasant...doesn't sound like a very nice dog at all.
You still got some great pics though...and at least Otis got to interact with some exciting (although SCARY lol) animals like chickens and goats!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! Poor Otis, your daughter, AND you! Sorry to hear it wasn't as fun as you were hoping it would be.

Love the pictures though. Otis looks great, such a handsome guy! He has gotten huge, gotta love it


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Well that's a bit of a bummer. Titan doesn't look all that tough to me.  Otis' wrinkles are starting to look quite dignified, and his tongue grew just a bit more in each picture. We are going camping in a couple of weeks with our friends that have a Dane, a Lab, and a mini-Dauch. Hopefully reading your woes doesn't jinx me...
(That chicken reminds me of growing up, we had 25 Araucanas at one point. I don't like live chickens now.)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Poor guy... had a hard time, huh? So Titan wanted to eat bith Otis and sissy? Geeez. How old are those two Danes? 3 and a half hours drive to just get stressed out... Sorry to hear that. Hope you all enjoy some roadtrip next time around...
> 
> Otis looks good as always though.
> 
> -n


Titan is 7 and Zena is 5- Zena is good with other dogs, hates kids. Titan Hates both- except for Zena. When I say hate I mean hate- we were in the house and 10 feet from the window- he charged the window and smashed his head in to it trying to "get" us. We left 12 hours earlier than expected- too stressful trying to keep 2 locked doors between him and us the whole time. If they were outside, Me, Abby and Otis were in out shut bedroom- great weekend away, huh? 
Before we left, we told his sister that we wouldn't be back until she gets rid of them- we are not going to even chance anything happening to our kids or us...come to find out he has bitten many people and she has had to pay fines- we are done going there and she has got to do something before he kills or seriously injures someone.
My Mother in Law lives there with her, so we are also worried about her, too- even though she says he is fine with her we just don't trust him AT ALL. The only reason we were there is for her 80th Birthday party and couldn't enjoy it becasue of these dogs.



harrise said:


> Well that's a bit of a bummer. Titan doesn't look all that tough to me.  Otis' wrinkles are starting to look quite dignified, and his tongue grew just a bit more in each picture. We are going camping in a couple of weeks with our friends that have a Dane, a Lab, and a mini-Dauch. Hopefully reading your woes doesn't jinx me...
> (That chicken reminds me of growing up, we had 25 Araucanas at one point. I don't like live chickens now.)


Oh he is mean- don't let the pic fool you- mean as I've ever seen a dog. Hope your camping trip is GREAT- no jinxin' you- I wouldn't wish a weekend like that on anyone!! 
The chickens are all nice...though I don't want any for myself ANYTIME soon


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

He is so beautiful! Too bad it was stressful for you!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry it ws stressful! Great pics tho! I dont know who looked hotter, Otis, or Abby in the backround!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Lovely pics! Otis always looks cool, calm, and collected. AWESOME! 

Sorry to hear about the other 2 dogs tho.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> He is so beautiful! Too bad it was stressful for you!


Thanks! All is good, now- always great to come back home!!


4dogs3cats said:


> Sorry it ws stressful! Great pics tho! I dont know who looked hotter, Otis, or Abby in the backround!


See how red her face is?? It was SOO hot- she would not do good out there with you- nor would I! She gets it from me, I guess! Of course she'd come and get a drink and take back to running around again-wouldn't give up for nothing! I wondered if anyone would notice her back there lol


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Loved the pictures Sugar! I'm sorry you guys had a rough time. There's nothing worse than going away for the weekend, having it be totally stressful, and then having to come back to work and not have a break. Glad Otis was able to at least meet some new and interesting creatures. I love the first picture of him and Abby. It looks like he wants to be in the seat with her sooooo bad, but he can't .


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> come to find out he has bitten many people and she has had to pay fines- we are done going there and she has got to do something before he kills or seriously injures someone.


Geeez... They should have told you guys about that before you drove all way down to their place. If he's already 7 years old and that aggressive, he will probably be teh same rest of his life. I just wonder what made him so aggressive and why they have not done anything about it. (well, maybe they did but just gave up?)
Yeah, there is no reason visiting them again to risk your girl and Otis. 

-n


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Bummer about the weekend, but great pics!! I lol'ed at Otis trying to find shade 

They didn't warn you about evil dog first? That's pretty sad about both the danes.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry about your weekend...but I am always happy to see pics of Otis! He and sissy are just too cute for words!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your compliments- He's such a good boy


> They should have told you guys about that before you drove all way down to their place. If he's already 7 years old and that aggressive, he will probably be teh same rest of his life. I just wonder what made him so aggressive and why they have not done anything about it. (well, maybe they did but just gave up?)
> Yeah, there is no reason visiting them again to risk your girl and Otis.


Yeah, we didn' tknow he had a past of biting people- she failed to mention that to us
We have been there before without Otis and know that both dogs are kid-agressive- but when we added a dog into the mix it made it worse. We were not going to miss my MIL's 80th birthday over it, though...We went for the party and left, sadly It was easy to keep Abby separated from them, and thought a dog wouldn't be much of a problem, but we were wrong. 

She has had behaviorists and trainers there for him, he is just beyond repair, IMO...his latest bite was the mail lady through the fence...what next is all I could think and say- it's a sad situation and she has way too much to lose to be chancing any more incidents. We won't be there any more to chance anything though, I had MORE than enough.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SDO, what a terrible way to spend the weekend after driving 3 & 1/2 hours to get there. Glad to hear Otis was a good boy and you all escaped unharmed. 

Great pictures. Love the one of Otis meeting the goats..


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Renoman said:


> SDO, what a terrible way to spend the weekend after driving 3 & 1/2 hours to get there. Glad to hear Otis was a good boy and you all escaped unharmed.
> 
> Great pictures. Love the one of Otis meeting the goats..


Ha! The long drive was the ONLY enjoyable part of the weekend believe it or not!! Thanks K- I wish I would have had the camera on me when the goats were ramming the fence at him- THAT was funny!!


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Otis is as wonderful looking as I remember

Sorry the weekend was such a bummer. That sounds stressful

What did Otis think of the rooster?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Otis is so cute. Looks like he would have had fun outside if Cujo wasn't there.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Cute pics...... i want a rooooster....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

natureloverchris said:


> Otis is as wonderful looking as I remember
> 
> Sorry the weekend was such a bummer. That sounds stressful
> 
> What did Otis think of the rooster?


Thanks Chris- he didn't care about the roosters or chickens- just watched them- she has about 30 of them and a quick "stay" from me and he sat and watched


LMH said:


> Otis is so cute. Looks like he would have had fun outside if Cujo wasn't there.


Thats about it- worse than Cujo, I think


Criosphynx said:


> Cute pics...... i want a rooooster....


haha The one I took a picture of was wuite comical- followed me all around haha


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Here's Titan the Terrible- I have never disliked a dog- EVER until him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a prison break weekend Chriss.LOL

Titan should watch out Otis could fart on him and blow him away,he may be a gentle giant but if he were to protect abby u'd see a different side to him


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Too bad you weren't informed of their dogs behavior. I know that must have been stressful. My Otis looks as sweet as ever though. That one with his tongue hanging out is so funny. Glad you're home and able to relax now. Btw, you look as adorable as ever in the pics! Very put together for being that hot out!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> That sounds like a prison break weekend Chriss.LOL
> 
> Titan should watch out Otis could fart on him and blow him away,he may be a gentle giant but if he were to protect abby u'd see a different side to him


HaHa, yeah I guess he could!! lol Oh I am sure he would protect Abby- no doubt in my mind- aint no way I was even gonna chance that happenin, though!!


Ella'sMom said:


> Too bad you weren't informed of their dogs behavior. I know that must have been stressful. My Otis looks as sweet as ever though. That one with his tongue hanging out is so funny. Glad you're home and able to relax now. Btw, you look as adorable as ever in the pics! Very put together for being that hot out!


I know-I am not sure I've ever been so stressed out- ugh..
Put together?? haha Good thing the pic was taken far away, then!!!


----------

